
Canadian SF author's beating and arrest at US border raises alarms (2009) - webmaven
http://boingboing.net/2009/12/11/dr-peter-watts-canad.html
======
webmaven
FTR, Watts was convicted in 2010: [http://io9.gizmodo.com/5497556/sf-author-
peter-watts-found-g...](http://io9.gizmodo.com/5497556/sf-author-peter-watts-
found-guilty-of-felony-resistance-against-border-guard)

In what universe does asking an LEO "Why?" constitute a "failure to comply"
egregious enough to warrant being immediately assaulted in this way?

